# My PB steelie.



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for taking this pic Coolwater!!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm just learning how to post pics since I bought a dig. camera yesterday.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Nice fish man...
When did you catch her?


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks, last November.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I am drawing a blank here, what does PB stand for?


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

personel best I would think!.....Brain fart Joel? LOL

Gene


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

peanut butter 

Steve


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice looking fish, great color!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ithaught ut n bay. right fishpro.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch paul!!..


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Gene. I kept thinking it was some kind of river, like how you guys post PL or WB. Anyways, nice fish!!!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Luke Flywalker (May 8, 2005)

That's the ditch near CP right? Fish that ditch all the time with my buddy Chris when the rivers are blown. Nice place to fish back by the falls if you can get permission. Nice fresh fish there.

LF


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, Thats Cold Creek, Good place to fish and close to home  . Certain times of the year, theres some good fish in there. I never fished it this time of the year, might have to try it.


----------



## Luke Flywalker (May 8, 2005)

Fished it several times this year and caught tons of fish. The only thing with CC is that it's liuke fishing in a bathtub. There is ZERO challenge to it. Only when the Shad come running through is it a challenge trying to get underneath them. 

I have to admit I love hitting those beautiful Browns and Rainbows. But I ain't down for pulling fish out of such a small area. They need to make more access to different parts of the creek. 

LF


----------

